# Computer is making strange rattling noise.



## Regnes (Jan 2, 2008)

This started maybe a month ago, when my computer was left on for a few hours, some strange rattling noise would start coming from the tower, the only thing that stops it is turning off the computer for a minute and turning it back on.

This was ok at first, but now the rattling starts only 20 minutes later, it's driving me nuts.

Any help?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

How long since you have blown the dust bunnies out of all your fans and the heatsinks? I would give that a go if it were mine.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Remove the side panel from the case and see if you can locate the source of the rattling.

It could be that the fans are speeding up due to overheating, causing vibrations if any of the components (heatsink, fans, drives, etc) are not properly attached.

Be careful not to touch anything in there while the computer is running without proper anti-static protection.


----------

